# [SOLVED] nieprawidłowe wyświetlanie Xów

## Robert W.

Na screenshocie widać nieprawidłowe wyświetlanie się (brak ikon), Poprawia się to jak przeciągnę widok belką, kółko w myszy nie pomaga.

http://imageshack.us/a/img87/3606/20121002071351642x504sc.png

Karta graficzna to nvidia gforce 2mx 400.

wersja xorg: 1.13.0

wersja xorg-drivers: 1.13

wersja xf86-video-nouveau: 1.0.2

Xorg.0.log:http://ctrlv.it/text/MzExNzQ3

xorg.conf:http://ctrlv.it/xorg_conf/MzExNzQ2

Może jest ktoś będący w stanie pomóc w rozwiązaniu problemu?Last edited by Robert W. on Thu Oct 04, 2012 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

manager okien ma wlaczone composite? Sprawdz z wylaczonym.

----------

## Robert W.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> manager okien ma wlaczone composite? Sprawdz z wylaczonym.

 

Używam LXDE z xcompmgr, ale to co widać na screenshocie jest z wyłączonym xcompmgr.

----------

## joi_

downgrade cairo do 1.10.* pomaga? jest coś "ciekawego" na temat nouveau w dmesgu (najlepiej załącz cały)?

----------

## Robert W.

to co dmesg mówi niepokojącego o nouveau:

```
[  130.474670] firefox[2666]: segfault at 4 ip b398d532 sp bfe0a250 error 4 in nouveau_vieux_dri.so[b3986000+2d000]
```

 Ale nie znalazłem w sieci nic sensownego na ten temat.

A tu całość dmesg: http://ctrlv.it/id/MzExODAz

Downgrade cairo do 1.10.* nie pomaga.

----------

## joi_

Heh, nie ma punktu zaczepienia. Segfault firefoksa raczej nie ma związku - błąd prawdopodobnie jest po stronie xf86-video-nouveau, a crash jest po stronie mesy.

Jeżeli wyłączenie akceleracji pomoże (NoAccel w xorg.conf, zobacz man nouveau), to załóż buga wg instrukcji: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Bugs - może ktoś będzie miał pomysł (napisz też o cairo).

----------

## Robert W.

NoAccel w xorg.conf rozwiązało problem. Dzięki.

----------

